# Bicycle PA Routes - Southeast PA area



## tar

Hi everyone-

I rode on a portion of the Bicycle PA route "S" on Saturday afternoon and had a great ride. I really didn't know that this existed until recently. I have visted the Bicycle PA website which has maps, but not exact roads/directions on where I can pick up one of these routes. Does anyone know these roads or any good resources that document these rides? I'm a Philadelphian who loves to get out into the countryside for some fresh air.

Thanks


----------



## Stick

I'm as curious as to the details of the S route as you are. If you look further down on the Mid-Atlantic page, you'll see a thread I started back in March about it. I still haven't made the trip out to Harrisburg by bike yet, largely because I haven't figured out the route yet, but also because some of the roads that the S route follows through Montgomery county are insane. Biking on the shoulder of Rte 309 in Montgomeryville? No thanks. The cell-phone gabbing, latte sipping, Excursion to the Mall traffic on any given weekend is enough to make one want to steer clear of that route altogether. Mid week? High speed commuter traffic and gargantuan dump-trucks from the quarries.

That said, I routinely follow the S route on my daily commute through Bucks County. I pick up the route at the intersection of Forest Grove Rd & York Rd (Rte 263) and follow it to its terminus at the Washington's Crossing bridge to New Jersey. This small portion of the route is very nice and, from the end of the line, you can cross into New Jersey and pick up any number of beautiful backroads. I like to go straight through the light after the bridge, staying on Wash. Xing road until you get to the light at Trenton-Harbourton Rd (579). Take a left there, and you'll be heading northeast-ish _roughly_ paralleling Route 29. Take another left anywhere along that road and you'll eventually find yourself back on 29. Church & Fiddler's Creek roads are fun. I usually head north along 29 until I get to Stockton, then I cross back into PA and head north on Rte 32/River Rd. Through Devils Half Acre and into Point Pleasant. If you really want to have some fun...stay on 32 until just after crossing the small bridge over the Tohickon Creek, then take a left onto Cafferty Rd, climb for a bit, past Tohickon Valley park and Doe Run campgrounds. Turn left onto Tory Rd. Go 'straight' where the road forks to the right. The road turns to gravel here for a bit, so be careful. You'll see the parking lot for High Rocks on your right, the park on the left. At the stop sign, turn left and go down the hill into Ralph Stover State Park. Cross the wooden bridge and follow the driveway out of the parking area. Turn left as you leave the parking lot. Climb up the hill until you come to a T-intersection at Tohickon Hill Rd. Turn left again, and get that big ring spinning!!!

It's an awesome _*fast*_ descent down Tohickon Hill back into Pt. Pleasant. Just watch the intersection at the bottom! (read: STOP!!!!) 

From there, you can either retrace your route along 32 South, or turn right and climb up Point Pleasant Pike. This will take you to Rtes 413 or 611. The possibilities are endless!





tar said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I rode on a portion of the Bicycle PA route "S" on Saturday afternoon and had a great ride. I really didn't know that this existed until recently. I have visted the Bicycle PA website which has maps, but not exact roads/directions on where I can pick up one of these routes. Does anyone know these roads or any good resources that document these rides? I'm a Philadelphian who loves to get out into the countryside for some fresh air.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tar

*Thanks Stick*

I saw your thread dated back in March, but it didn't seem like there were any recent replies.

I rode out of New Hope and definitely ended up in the Forrest Grove Rd. / York Rd. vicinity. The roads were very nice... barely any traffic, nicely paved, scenic, etc. I was just riding around armed with the bike coalition bike map in my back pocket and really didn't find any "bad" roads up there. You are right, the possibilities are endless! I will check out your route next time I go up to the New Hope area. About how many miles is your route? 

I also have ridden that stretch of 309.. although its quite doable, its not very pleasant.


----------



## tar

*ah ha!*

Zooming in on the map I just posted , you can see the "S" route where we were just talking about. If you follow to maps west, you can track the exact roads of the route all the way through the west side of Chester County. Its a start atleast


----------



## Stick

tar said:


> Zooming in on the map I just posted , you can see the "S" route where we were just talking about. If you follow to maps west, you can track the exact roads of the route all the way through the west side of Chester County. Its a start atleast



Holy crap! That's an AWESOME map! Re: The route I was describing, I honestly don't know how long it is, basically because I usually start from home (Hatboro). From there, it's anwywhere from 50 to 70 miles depending on your exact route, but with limitless options to shorten or extend the ride as legs and lungs dictate. 

I used to live just outside of Doylestown, in Buckingham, PA. From there, I had more or less nailed it down to a perfect 40 mile loop over some of the best roads in the area.

Fleecydale Road is an absolute must-ride next time your in that part of Bucks. Has to be one of the nicest (albeit too-short) cycling roads in Pennsylvania.


----------



## JohnL

Hey guys. Just noticed you talking about route "S". I did it from Chester County to New Hope last year. I definitely did not follow the route to the letter (no pun intended). The section on 309 was fairly short with a wide enough shoulder, but I was glad to get off when I did. Most of the route was pretty nice. I did have other ways to get there though in the Blue Bell area. Also, above Doylestown I was off Route S and following other roads from route maps I found. 
I've ridden a bunch of Route "S" west of me also (I'm in Exton). Most of the route is 2 lane rolling hills. The section on Route 23 has a nice wide shoulder and traffic is moderate (though quick when they pass). I'm not familiar with the Route "S" roads past Elverson though. Out there I'm usually not on a PA route and it's also off the "coalition map".


----------



## robt46

*S route*

Hi fellas, I just noticed your post on the S route. I live in the Harleysville Skippack area. Beleive me I don't venture out on some of the bigger highways. Like Rts. 309,202 etc. Have followed some of the S route but the roads are great right around here. You guys should come out here and ride. Great back roads. Lots of scenery. bridges, woooded areas , good riding all around. We have bike shops, good eateries, and Souderton even hosts a race that takes them through some of the best roads here. I have resigned myself to riding this area. Its great and I don't have to worry about the big highway crunch Robt.


----------



## mrrun2fast

I know this is a really really late post, but I researched the S route in Pennsylvania, because I'm thinking about doing it for spring break or over the summer. The PA dot website has a new feature where you can zoom in on the S route and view which roads comprises the route.

http://www.dot.state.pa.us/internet/secinet.nsf/frmpage2specialinterests


----------



## tar

*thanks!*



mrrun2fast said:


> I know this is a really really late post, but I researched the S route in Pennsylvania, because I'm thinking about doing it for spring break or over the summer. The PA dot website has a new feature where you can zoom in on the S route and view which roads comprises the route.
> 
> http://www.dot.state.pa.us/internet/secinet.nsf/frmpage2specialinterests


This is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for digging this up, better late than never. Did you end up doing the S route? If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## vonteity

tar said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I rode on a portion of the Bicycle PA route "S" on Saturday afternoon and had a great ride. I really didn't know that this existed until recently. I have visted the Bicycle PA website which has maps, but not exact roads/directions on where I can pick up one of these routes. Does anyone know these roads or any good resources that document these rides? I'm a Philadelphian who loves to get out into the countryside for some fresh air.
> 
> Thanks


Posting to bump a new thread title to the main page.


----------



## mrrun2fast

tar said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for digging this up, better late than never. Did you end up doing the S route? If so, how did it turn out?


I haven't been able to ride the S route yet, because of grad school. Maybe August or next summer after I graduate.


----------



## dgrubb3

*Fleecydale Rd*



Stick said:


> Holy crap! That's an AWESOME map! Re: The route I was describing, I honestly don't know how long it is, basically because I usually start from home (Hatboro). From there, it's anwywhere from 50 to 70 miles depending on your exact route, but with limitless options to shorten or extend the ride as legs and lungs dictate.
> 
> I used to live just outside of Doylestown, in Buckingham, PA. From there, I had more or less nailed it down to a perfect 40 mile loop over some of the best roads in the area.
> 
> Fleecydale Road is an absolute must-ride next time your in that part of Bucks. Has to be one of the nicest (albeit too-short) cycling roads in Pennsylvania.


I just rode up Fleecydale today; absolutely gorgeous. I took it to Fretz Mill Rd, which is insanely steep at the start; has to be close to a 20% grade at the steepest section. Made it up thanks to my compact setup (34/28).


----------

